# Ref; Need some help!



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 16, 2019)

I want to try and make Naan/Roti/Chaapti in my Masterbuilt and I'm not sure my idea will work.

Specifically..I want to wrap it around a Fatty as a wrapper, has any one ever try this before? I've never tried any thing of this nature, I know Indian breads like this rely on a Tandoori oven..and my smoker is rather the opposite temp wise.

Can any one suggest another sort of flat bread recipe that might work the same, thin enough to work as a wrap for a fatty or made on it's own as a treat?


----------



## fullborebbq (Aug 17, 2019)

Check this out: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pizza-fatty-with-a-new-weave.289081/


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 17, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> Check this out: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pizza-fatty-with-a-new-weave.289081/



Aye that made me consider it was possible.

I'm trying to see if any of our members ever figured out how to make tandoori style bread in a MES.

I'm not even sure how to make the stuff with out buying it!

<I do want to make a fatty like that though for sure. Pizza fatty with actual crust!>


----------



## bradger (Aug 17, 2019)

i have made it in a cast iron pan on my gas stove, i accidentally misread the directions so the batter came out a lot thicker. you could try this. also use a splatter guard to hold the batter. that might be a nightmare to clean though.
this might work to infuse the batter with that smoky flavor we all love, i doubt very much it will fully cook, but you could always finish off in a pan or dutch oven.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 17, 2019)

bradger said:


> i have made it in a cast iron pan on my gas stove, i accidentally misread the directions so the batter came out a lot thicker. you could try this. also use a splatter guard to hold the batter. that might be a nightmare to clean though.
> this might work to infuse the batter with that smoky flavor we all love, i doubt very much it will fully cook, but you could always finish off in a pan or dutch oven.



Hrm..

See my plan is to make a flat bread wrapped fatty. Man I always pick ideas that confound me... LOL


----------

